# Wie erstelle ich den Effekt im Bild hier?



## julchen (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
wie kann ich mit Photoshop den Effekt herstellen wie bei den Beispiel Bildern im Anhang.











Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Philip Kurz (27. Juni 2004)

Meinst du die horizontalen Linien? Das sind sogenannte "Scanlines". Einfach hier im Forum suchen.

Oder ist diese graue Verfärbung gemeint?


----------



## DJTrancelight (27. Juni 2004)

*Ergänzungsfrage "schräge Scanlines*

Hi,

könnt ihr mir erklären (oder einen Link posten) wie man schräge scanlines macht?

Habe gegoogelt und auch hier in der Suchfunktion nichts gefunden.

Wäre sehr nett von euch.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. Juni 2004)

http://www.ulf-theis.de/tutorials/photoshop/interfaces/tut_45_scanline.php


----------



## DJTrancelight (27. Juni 2004)

Das ist großartig!

Vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## julchen (27. Juni 2004)

*Nicht die Scanlines*

Hallo,
ich meine nicht die Linien, sondern im Bild selber, die Effekte in der Art einer Strichzeichnung bzw. das die Konturen hervorgehoben wurden.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## DJTrancelight (27. Juni 2004)

meinst du jetzt das Drahtgittermodell?
Dann würde ich mal sagen, dass das nur mit Pfaden zu bewerkstelligen ist.

Gemacht wurde das Bild bestimmt so. Das 3D-Modell in Cinama 4D oder Sudio Max, dann eine gerenderte Version des Bildes und eine nur mit dem Drahtgitter. Beides würde dann in PS miteineander verschmelzt.

Lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren


----------



## Senfdose (27. Juni 2004)

Julchen gib mal einen Link oder eine halbwegs verwertbare Auflösung von dem Bild! weil das ist zu winzig .


----------



## Clubkatze (2. Juli 2004)

Schade das jetzt nichts mehr kommt...will sowas für unser Hp-Logo evtl. auch realisieren...und zwar mit unserem Dom


----------



## axn (2. Juli 2004)

Guten Tag!

Man kann zwar nicht so viel erkennen auf den Bildern, aber im Prinzip hat es hat es DJTrancelight auf den Punkt gebracht. Man könnte sich jetzt natürlich streiten, ob das Nachbauen eines Doms in 3D nicht wesentlich aufwendiger ist, als das "von-Hand-bearbeiten" des Pixelbildes, vorallem, wenn es "nur" um ein einziges Bild geht.

Grüße

axn


----------



## Clubkatze (2. Juli 2004)

Das ist schon klar  

Ist halt nur die Frage wie ich´s am besten anstelle, also das nachbearbeiten...die Konturen / Schrägen etc. nachzeichnen, Flächen Füllen oder wie``? Mit dem Lienienwerkzeug, mit Pfaden? Klärt mich auf


----------



## Waterstorm (2. Juli 2004)

Liebe Clubkatze,
wie axn bereits gesagt hat bekommt man ein Drahtgittermoddel ganz leicht hin, indem man etwas modelt (Bsp: Ein Haus) und dann "einfach" so rendert, dass man dann nur ein Drahtgitter hat c4d hat so eine Funktion und 3dsmax sicherlich auch. Die beiden Bilder importiert man dann "einfach" und spielt mit den  Ebenenmodi. rum vl. noch Ebenenmaske+ transparenter Verlauf etc.

Versteh da jetzt echt nicht wo du das Problem siehst?!


----------



## PEZ (2. Juli 2004)

*räusper*
Wo sind denn da bitte 3D Modelle

Tonwertkorrektur
Strg - i (invertiert)
farben anpassen
zwei Bilder übereinanderlegen
scanlines...
fertig

eventuell noch ein paar linien rein zeichnen...

aber 3D seh ich da nicht....


----------



## Clubkatze (3. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Waterstorm _
> *Liebe Clubkatze,
> wie axn bereits gesagt hat bekommt man ein Drahtgittermoddel ganz leicht hin, indem man etwas modelt (Bsp: Ein Haus) und dann "einfach" so rendert, dass man dann nur ein Drahtgitter hat c4d hat so eine Funktion und 3dsmax sicherlich auch. Die beiden Bilder importiert man dann "einfach" und spielt mit den  Ebenenmodi. rum vl. noch Ebenenmaske+ transparenter Verlauf etc.
> 
> Versteh da jetzt echt nicht wo du das Problem siehst?! *



Lieber Waterstorm,

axn sprach von nachbauen und  "von-Hand-bearbeiten"...was er sich widerum darunter vorstellt weiß ich nicht, deshalb habe ich nachgefragt, ganz einfach...Punkt.

Danke PEZ, werde´s gleich Morgen mal ausprobieren! Und natürlich auch ein Riesendankeschön an Waterstorm für die Erweiterung meines doch so engen Horizonts  (sry, bin dicke wie´n Stier  )


----------



## Senfdose (3. Juli 2004)

Huhu Gemeinde!

unter den Einstellungen Bild >>> Anpassen>>> Verlaufsumsetzung sollte man schon der Sache näher kommen, wie man ein Raster erstellt oder Scanlines wurde ja des öfteren durchgekaut!


----------



## ShadowMan (3. Juli 2004)

Huhu Clubkatze!

So, hab jetzt auch mal gerade geschaut und der einfachste Weg war wohl zu schauen: Wie komme ich vom Ausgangsbild zu nem normalen Bild zurück. Ich habs einfach einmal invertiert und schon stimmte es. 
Wurde also nich gerade viel dran getan und der Effekt kommt wohl durch die vielen Stahlbalken in dem Gebäude sehr gut rüber.

Habs nochmal invertiert angehangen.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Clubkatze (3. Juli 2004)

Ja 100&ig, dann ham´wir´s doch  

Gleich mal testen! Dankeschöööön!

edit: So, ich hab jetzt mal n bissel rumprobiert und größtenteils gehts auch...aber mit der Farbgebung hab ich noch ein paar Probleme...wie bekomme ich die am besten hin?


----------



## DJTrancelight (3. Juli 2004)

klasse was ihr da gemacht habt!

@Clubkatze, poste doch mal wie weit du gekommen bist und markier mal den Bereich wo es mit der Farbgebung noch probleme gibt.

Bye
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Clubkatze (3. Juli 2004)

Also, Bild 1 ist ganz einfach strg +i ; Bei Bild 2 hab´ich an Farbton / Sättigung rumgespielt...bei Bild 3 an der Farbbalance...

Allerdings bekomme ich das nicht so hin wie in dem Bsp. von Senf...


----------



## Senfdose (3. Juli 2004)

Hei Gemeinde


also du darfst das Bild vorher nicht umkehren also ins Negativ umwandeln,sondern wie oben beschrieben einen Farbverlauf (  unter > Bild > Anpassen > Verlaufsumsetzung und da einen eigenen Verlauf erstellen von Blau nach Weis)


----------



## Clubkatze (3. Juli 2004)

Waaahh...stimmt...hab ich wohl überlesen, thx


----------



## DJTrancelight (3. Juli 2004)

sieht echt super was da wieder Senfdose gemacht hat!


----------



## Clubkatze (3. Juli 2004)

Jepp!

@ Senf: kannste mir mal die psd schicken (von deinem Bsp. , nicht die von dem Dom)? Wäre nett, danke


----------



## Senfdose (3. Juli 2004)

hab das obere leider nicht mehr  aber vieleicht hilft das ja weiter Hier Klicken

oder ne PN an mich  wenn was unklar ist !


----------



## Clubkatze (3. Juli 2004)

Danke, werde gleich mal gucken...nach Perfektion streben ist schon...blöd  

http://stefan.pader.de/dom/tut_dom.jpg


----------



## Senfdose (3. Juli 2004)

so hab das obere Bild nochmal nachgebaut  und einen Screenshoot vom Verlauf mit beigefügt!  


Gruss Senf!


Hier zum Download


----------



## Clubkatze (3. Juli 2004)

Sieht verdammt geil aus...liegt denke ich auch an der Glasfront das es so cool rüberkommt...danke!


----------

